# Need a childs (11) wetsuit 5-7 mil



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Alex and his Grandaddy are going to Honduras and he has asked for me to find him a 5-7 mil wetsuit because of the water temp. Does anyone have one laying around? he is 4'9" and roughly 74 lbs. If anyone has one that they want to get rid of pm me or call

205-915-6934

Chris


----------

